# Mirc Scripting Language Tutorial gesucht



## Memfis (16. August 2007)

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein Mirc Scripting Language Tutorial, deutsch. Gibt es da was brauchbares, womit man leicht die Sprache lernen kann?


----------

